# Problema Con Fuente de poder.



## Nelson All One (Jun 29, 2012)

Hola amigos, Tengo una fuente no se que marca creo que una omega de 480 o 450w no me acuerdo. Se la preste a un amigo para un amplificador de auto que necesitaba probar yo estaba con el en ese momento entonces conectando la fuente pegaron el + y - de la salida 12v y claro se apago, espere y la volví a prender, probamos la planta y claro sonaba al quitarlo volvió a pegar los cables :S pero no fue por descuidado si no por brutalidad,  entonces se apago pero no volvió a prender. 

La desarme y quite todo para ver que se había quemado, vi todos los componentes los diodos, resistencias, los condensador, y bueno los transistores de las etapas primaria y segundaría todo estaba bien claro porque se vea bien no significa que este bueno. como mi tester no da continuidad no pode probar los diodos ni los transistores - Mospec, medí con el tester y la fuente conectado la red el cooler hace como que si quisiera arrancar pero se apaga medí los voltios para ver si salia algo y en el cable de 12v el amarillo sale 5, 3, 2v sube y baja el voltaje pero no pasa de los 5v, bueno casi no se arreglar nada pero creo que son los mospec de la etapa secundaria que dicen ustedes ? Disculpen espero que me pudieran ayudar. 

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Jun 29, 2012)

Estas hablando de una fuente ATX de PC, por que la causa seria que uno de tus diodos rectificadores de 12V no rectifica, apagandose inmediatamente la fuente. Sin un multimetro seria imposible repararlo.


----------



## Nelson All One (Jun 29, 2012)

Hola amigo Zopilote cada ves que hago una pregunta tu eres el único que me responde  y te lo agradezco mucho,  se nota que sabes mucho de esto  , bueno si esta fuente es ATX  ya vi los diodos son 4 que esta al lado de los capacitadores de 330uf 200v  y otro que esta el la etapa secundaria y 1 grande que esta en el medio. cambio todos o solo los 4 ? los Mospec no tienen nada que ver con esto ? gracias de nuevo.

Se me olvidaba el tester no se porque no da continuidad solo el voltaje y otras cosas. pero intentare cambiar los diodos a ver y la fuente no se apaga si no que manda voltaje pero poco entre 2 y 3v. 

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Jun 29, 2012)

Estas mas perdido que mamut sin familia, mejor postea una foto de la fuente y allí señalamos lo que tienes que medir.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 29, 2012)

Amigo si tu multimetro carece de medicion de diodos al menos debe tener medidor de continuidad o en su defecto utiliza el modo de medir resistencia en la menor escala.


----------



## Nelson All One (Jun 29, 2012)

Hola de nuevo aquí les dejo fotos. El tester si tiene continuidad solo que no funciona esa funcion antes sonaba un titititit pero ahora no y no marca nada tiene otras cosas pero no se que son.   También les dejos unas fotos del tester, una pregunta para sirve el conector anaranjado que esta al lado del conector negro del tester ? :l dice Exit.


----------



## analogico (Jun 29, 2012)

lo mejor sera que uses un tester bueno


y el diodo debe estar  pegado a la placa de aluminio por el lado de donde salen los cables

y si esta malo solo debes cambiar el diodo malo


----------



## Nelson All One (Jun 29, 2012)

Si amigo pero ahorita no tengo a nadie que me preste un tester, Voy a internar cambiar los diodos que me dijo zopilote los 4 a ver que pasa pero sera el lunes porque mañana me quedo durmiendo jajaja.


----------



## analogico (Jun 29, 2012)

zopilote en ninguna parte te dijo cuales eran los diodos

solo te dijo que era posible que el  diodo rectificador de 12 v  sea el malo


----------



## Nelson All One (Jun 30, 2012)

discúlpame amigo que idiota soy me confundí yo pensaba que eran los 4 diodos que rectifican en la etapa primaria


----------



## zopilote (Jun 30, 2012)

Para encarar una reparacion, primero tu multimetro es muy basico(si puedes medir diodos estaria bien).
  Lo primero enchufar la fuente y medir el voltaje entre el cable violeta y el negro, este te tiene que medir 5V, si mides ese valor entonces, no volaron ni el fusible ni los diodos de la entrada. Si tienes los 5V, haz un puente entre el cable verde y el negro para encenderlo, si se presenta un leve voltaje en la salida de cualquier color fuera del violeta, algo malo pasa con los rectificadores de la etapa rectificadora de 3.3V, 5V y 12V. Luego tienes que chequear los diodos (o mosfet si lo estuviera), desuelda todo a la vez(disipador incluido). Chechea cual esta mal y reemplazalo.


----------



## Nelson All One (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok, Mi amigo gracias por su ayuda. el lunes compro el aparato ese para desoldar, flux para soldar mejor y otras cosas, y voy a ver como consigo un tester. prestado por allí y te cuentos como me fue gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Nelson All One (Jul 1, 2012)

Hola de nuevo, estuve ahorita midiendo el cable violeta y me da unos 7 u 8v no se si mi tester estará malo, da ese voltaje con la fuente apagada es decir sin conectar el cable verde a masa ya despues que lo conecto el voltaje sube aproximadamente 1v  y al arrancar la fuente suena un pitido un crujido algo así y en todos los cable el amarillo da 2 a 3v y anaranjado da 1v y el rojo da 1v pero para asegurarme pediré prestado un tester el lunes.


----------



## Nelson All One (Jul 19, 2012)

Hola amigo estoy aquí ya después de unas largas vacaciones pero a un no e resuelto lo de la fuente quiero que funcione :s conseguí un tester y hace rato estuve midiendo en el cable violeta me da 3 a 4v sin conectar el cable verde a GND en los cables Rojo, Anaranjado me da 1v y en el cable amarillo igual, saque los mospec los medí y si me dan continuidad marca un valor numérico obvio xd pero no se si estarán buenos, estaba tratando de conseguir el mospec F12C20C que es  el de los 12v pero no lo consigo habrá un reemplazo para este ? Bueno si no logro hacerlo funcionar tendré que comprar otro :L

Gracias por su Atención.

Saludos.


----------



## analogico (Jul 19, 2012)

Nelson All One dijo:


> Hola amigo estoy aquí ya después de unas largas vacaciones pero a un no e resuelto lo de la fuente quiero que funcione :s conseguí un tester y hace rato estuve midiendo en el cable violeta me da 3 a 4v sin conectar el cable verde a GND en los cables Rojo, Anaranjado me da 1v y en el cable amarillo igual, saque los mospec los medí y si me dan continuidad marca un valor numérico obvio xd pero no se si estarán buenos, estaba tratando de conseguir el mospec F12C20C que es  el de los 12v pero no lo consigo habrá un reemplazo para este ? Bueno si no logro hacerlo funcionar tendré que comprar otro :L
> 
> Gracias por su Atención.
> 
> Saludos.








se miden  como si fueran 2 diodos fijate en el dibujo que traen


----------



## Nelson All One (Jul 19, 2012)

Si mi amigo ya los medí el positivo en el pin 1 el negativo en el pin 2 , el positivo en el pin 3 y el negativo en el pin 2 así los medí todos, y todos marcan un valor pero como sabre si están malos ?


----------



## analogico (Jul 19, 2012)

Nelson All One dijo:


> Si mi amigo ya los medí el positivo en el pin 1 el negativo en el pin 2 , el positivo en el pin 3 y el negativo en el pin 2 así los medí todos, y todos marcan un valor pero como sabre si están malos ?








colocas una punta del tester en la pata del medio
con  la otra punta  mides las patas de las orillas

colocas la otra punta del tester en la pata del medio
con  la otra punta  mides patas  de  las orillas


----------



## Nelson All One (Jul 20, 2012)

Con el mospec F12C20C de 12v.   - el positivo del tester en el pin 1 y el GND en el pin 2 marca 478 y lo mismo con el pin 3 como ya mencione arriba.  Marca un valor de 478 - 479 pero con el positivo del tester en el pin 2 y el GND en el pin 1 y 3 no marca nada, con los otros dos F16C40C de 5v y 3.3v si da continuidad pero no me acuerd o creo que era 276 - 277 si pongo el GND en el pin 2 y el positivos en los  otros dos pines 1 - 3 , no prove con el positivo del tester en el medio pin 2.


----------



## analogico (Jul 20, 2012)

no entendi nada
 pero con el negativo del tester en la oata del medio no deberia medir nada
y con el positivo del tester en la pata del medio las patas de las orillas deberian medir casi lo mismo


----------



## Nelson All One (Jul 20, 2012)

bueno con el negativo en el medio si marca casi lo mismo 478 - 479  pero con el positivo en el medio no marca sera que estará malo :S pero yo lo quiero cambiar pero no consigo el F12C20C habrá  un reemplazo ? en la hoja de datos sale el F12C05C Ese sera el reemplazo ?


----------



## analogico (Jul 20, 2012)

Nelson All One dijo:


> bueno con el negativo en el medio si marca casi lo mismo 478 - 479  pero con el positivo en el medio no marca sera que estará malo :S pero yo lo quiero cambiar pero no consigo el F12C20C habrá  un reemplazo ? en la hoja de datos sale el F12C05C Ese sera el reemplazo ?



el F12C20C es un diodo doble 







por lo que dices esta bueno


----------



## Nelson All One (Jul 23, 2012)

Gracias mi amigo pero donde consigues esa información :? Si esta bueno estoces el problema debe estar en los diodos de entrada porque en el cable violeta y en negativo debe dar 5V a mi me da 4v - 3v pero al decir diodos de entrada se refiere a los 4 diodos pequeños de la entrada o los 3 que están atornillados en el disipador ? porque en la informacion que dio zopilote (*Medir el voltaje entre el cable violeta y el negro, este te tiene que medir 5V, si mides ese valor entonces, no volaron ni el fusible ni los diodos de la entrada*).


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Jul 23, 2012)

Nelson All One saludos, amigo si los mospec que son diodos dobles estubieran en corto te maracarian 0 ohm en cualquier posicion de las puntas del multimetro, midelos como te dice el amigo analogico.
Pero lo mas seguro es que el problemas estan en las dos resistencias que estan en serie de 570 K (verde,azul, amarillo) que estan en la etapa primaria de la fuente, las dos resistencias grises con los colores mencionados que estan al lado de los filtos de 330 mf a 200 v, los mas grandes; sacalas y midelas fuera de la placa.
si no es eso mide el mosfet pegado al aluminio que esta arriba de esas resistencias.


Suerte


----------



## Nelson All One (Jul 23, 2012)

Saludos amigo si ya las encontre pero son 2 pero de 500 k  (verde,negro,amarillo) horita no tengo el teste pero voy a ver si las compro igual no son tan caras y te cuento como me fue.

Gracias amigo

Saludos.


----------

